# Buying new computer - could someone tell me if this config is good?



## Erasculio (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello, I apologize if this is the wrong section in which to make this topic...I'm buying a new computer from Dell, and I would like to know if the configuration I have chosen is a good one. While it's not exactly building a new system, this was the closest section I have found to what I need...

I would like a new computer mostly for gaming. I'm aiming for something that would allow me to play new games and those being released later this year under great (not top, though) performance, and that has enough room to be updated in the next years, so it lasts a long time. I don't play first person shooters so I'm not worried about playing, say, Crysis on highest settings, but I would like to play, say, Mass Effect with graphics between good and great.

Right now, the system I'm thinking about buying is...


Processor: Intel® Core™2 Extreme X6800 (2.93 GHz, 8 MB L2 cache, 1066 MHz FSB) - Overclocked to 3.33 GHz
Memory: DDR2 de 4GB, 800MHz (4x1Gb)
Video card: Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTX 768 MB (with room for a second video card)
Graphic accelerator: AGEIA® PhysX®
Hard drive: 320GB, 7200 RPM, SATA 3.0Gb/s, 16MB Cache (with room for a second hard drive)
Operational system: Windows Vista® Home Premium (unfortunately Xp is not an option...)
CD/DVD reader: 48x + DVD+/-RW 16x with double layer recording
Sound board: Sound Blaster® X-Fi™ XtremeGamer (D) 

The above is something I may afford. I would like to know if that's enough for my goals, or if I would need something better, or if it's too much.

Thank you very much,
Erasculio


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow , that computer is a very high end system. Its more powerful then alot of people have on this website. The cpu alone is a 1000$ cpu. and the video card is a 400 to 500 $ videocard. This is a pretty high end rig. You could eat up pretty much any game in the world with it.

If you were expecting just a midrange to good gaming machine then this is very over the top. Not that you shouldn't buy it , but just letting you know that your looking at a Ferrari .


----------



## Erasculio (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you for replying. Good to know it is a good system...Since it's something I may afford (barely), I think I'll get it and hope it lasts a long time.

Thanks again,
Erasculio


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

How much does it cost? If your not up for building it yourself then it is easier to just buy it from dell. But building it yourself usually reduces costs significantly.


----------



## Erasculio (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm not in the USA, but converting the price to American dollars, it would be more or less US$ 5000,00. Here we have the added cost of importing the parts, so if I were to build it myself, it would be hard to find the right parts...


----------



## samdino (Apr 10, 2008)

I FOUND A SMALL COMPANY IN NJ, BUILDS THEM GOOD, AND TO SPECS YOU WANT. DELL WILL THROW IN STUFF YOU DONT NEED PROBABLY A KITCHEN SINK. I FOUND THE PHONE NUMBER TO HIS OFFICE IT IS 1732-721-8904. HIS NAME IS ED, I STARTED WITH A LAPTOP AND THAN EXPLAINED TO HIM MY REASONS FOR SYSTEM I WANTED TO RUN ON MY MACHINE, I GOT IT AFTER THIS I CAN ADD ON WHAT I NEED, LIKE FIRST MY ANTIVIRUS. DELL GIVES STUFF THATS NOT NESSASSARY. GOOD LUCK, BUT BEFORE DELL PULLS THE COVER UP SO YOU CANT SEE. TRY TALK WITH ED. TOM BOSKI HOPE U WIN.http://www.innervisionpc.com/catalog/index.html


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

samdino , don't type in all caps , its not like we can't read regular text. And don't post peoples phone numbers with there names either.

5000$ is a lot. You really could build the same exact machine for 2 or 3 thousand.


----------



## Erasculio (Jun 1, 2006)

Heh, it's ok. Between my lack of knowledge about how to build a computer (last time I came here, I learned that I couldn't keep updating my computer while ignoring two things called "fans" and "power source" xD), the trouble it would take to actually find all those parts, and the performance loss thanks to how I would end placing everything upside down, some extra money isn't too bad.

Thanks for the help, though. It's good to know all that money went into a system that is likely going to last a while : )

Erasculio


----------



## samdino (Apr 10, 2008)

sorry about them caps, thats what i'm usually exposed to, and I guess I grabbed up bad habits along the way. thanks though, I don't never get huffed by constructive tips, It helps me stay the course when dealing with to many loud distractions in the old noodle. I know that I would rather listen to other things I like, rather than arguing with some of them damn camel drivers. worst than NYC. Oh yah, about your PC I was looking to see how you doing there. I like for the first time getting what I wanted.I dont use the gaming much, I'm a lunk head at it. rather be golfing, swimming,and best of all when time allows for it surfs up. OK Erasculio, like I said I hope you win.


----------



## YuriyNYR (Jul 30, 2006)

i may be corrected, but if you plan on using all 4Gb of memory, make sure your operating system (windows vista home premium) is 64-bit.

enjoy your new system.. =)


----------

